# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  So I'm Switching to Linux...

## TortoiseDream

Can anyone give me some suggestions for which distribution I should get?

Here is some basic info about what I want to do with my computer. I'll be using it to:

- Number crunch (Matlab, Mathematica, Maple, etc)
- Write office documents, spreadsheets, powerpoints, etc (Open Office I'm assuming)
- Surf the web, email, forums, etc
- Organize music and movies

Aside from those things, not so much more. I don't play any games at all (except for tetris, but that's online). I also don't want programs that I won't be using, but I know I'll need some things that I might not think of.

Right now people are telling me to get Ubuntu. What do you guys all think? I'm a linux noob pretty much, also.

----------


## american.swan

Ubuntu is what I'd use.  While I love Ubuntu, I use Vista, because I'm lazy.  No, I don't have all sorts of virus problems and I don't spend hours with virus software.  The only virus software I use is Microsoft's security essencials, anyways just my 2 cents.

----------


## pcosmar

Ubuntu is very popular, Due to marketing mostly.
I have never been fond of it, but that is one of the great things about Linux..Choices.
There are many, and I have played with several.

I like and have been using PCLinusOS since 2004. Nice Distro, User friendly, a friendly support forum.
Several set-ups. (desktop managers) KDE, Gnome, Elightenment, Xfce, etc.
It comes full featured or in a striped down version that you can add to yourself.
http://www.pclinuxos.com/
http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php 

My first was Slackware, Solid system, but less newbie friendly.
There are free systems and Purchase systems (Novel, Red Hat, Mandrake, Xandros)

Though different than windows, they are not really and more difficult. Just a short learning curve.

----------


## phx420

ubuntu is the only one ive tried, the installation disc allows you to preview it before you install it which is pretty awesome although slow. i went through $#@!ing hell installing my printer on it, (im not computer savvy but i managed with instructions from forums) might be something you want to look into first

----------


## pcosmar

Oh yeah, By the way,

I am no uber geek. Not a programmer. Not even formally educated.
I bought my first computer in 2003, in my mid 40s. It took windows about 6 months to piss me off, and about 6 months to find a solution and learn to use it.

----------


## Rael

I agree ubuntu is the easiest to set up, and comes with pretty much everything.

----------


## Kludge

I've had stability and bug issues every time I've had to put Ubuntu on a PC. Windows freeze, hard reboots, problems installing software. For in-a-pinch solutions, I've found Linux Mint to be much easier to use, visually appealing, stable, and it comes with some restricted codecs already installed.

Many linux distros, such as Arch Linux, are still relatively complicated to install and use, though when you've completed your build, you have something almost entirely tailored to your preferences. Unless you're looking for a hobby, I'd stick to the primary ubuntu-based flavors.

Linux offers drastically less compatible software (don't expect much out of WINE), generally less efficient use of resources (good luck finding decent drivers), less stability (depending on the distro - but I've never experienced a significant OS-caused error since Windows 98), and requires significantly more time investment than Windows. However, it's free, does offer some software only available on Linux, can be a fun learning experience (I suggest installing a variety of linux distros. Consider running them virtually!), and is generally not targeted by authors of viruses.

If you're really hell-bent on dumping Windows, have you considered a Ma-aaahech.... ugh - tough to say.

----------


## phx420

ubuntu was very buggy, my computer kept restarting its self while i was browsing the web when i first installed it but seemed to be okay after i installed the updates

----------


## low preference guy

> However, it's free, does offer some software only available on Linux.


Do you know some examples? Can they be run with something like an emulator without installing Linux?

----------


## RforRevolution

Have you considered dual booting? I dual boot every computer (girlfriend, brother, parents) with Linux. For some I use Linux as a backup in case for when Windows gets a virus and on mine I use Linux as the primary OS. While I'll love Ubuntu and generally always use it for it's safety and stability, I still keep Windows 7 dual booted for certain things Linux cannot handle yet (itunes for example). It's very convenient to dual boot, it's very simple and takes up very little space (10gb). The installer on the Ubuntu live cd will walk you through it. If you do dual boot, make sure to install Windows first to be able to use the GRUB boot loader. Otherwise, windows will hide grub in place of its own boot loader.  

As for the distro, that's really preference but being a first time user I'd go with the latest release of Ubuntu or Linux Mint. After you're familiar with Linux, you can venture into the others distros but for now those have very good support and very easy to use.

----------


## Kludge

> Do you know some examples? Can they be run with something like an emulator without installing Linux?


Windows can't run anything made for UNIX OSes. I read about Cygwin every now and then as a UNIX emulator which runs on Windows, but I'm not familiar with it. I use VMware when I want to run another operating system, which is not only really cool in its novelty, but is also very useful when I want to try out operating systems, whether hacked Mac versions, old Windows OSes for compatibility, or linux distros.

As far as linux-only software, there isn't anything essential I can think of - mostly just "fun" apps, because anything serious is made (ported, at least) for Windows. There is an iTunes-like program called Amarok I like, and a host of media players. But, these media players aren't nearly as useful as MPC w/K-Lite or the VLC media player. There's also a popular program called MythTV which is a substitute for Windows Media Center.

----------


## inibo

I use Ubuntu.  They seem to have overcome some of the problems with the earlier distros.  It installs easily and seems to find everything OK.

In the past I've user RedHat (Fedora), CentOS, Lindows and SlackWare.  Don't know if Lindows is still around, but any of then, beside SlackWare, are pretty easy to set up, but I'd say Ubuntu is the easiest.

----------


## Kludge

> I use Ubuntu.  They seem to have overcome some of the problems with the earlier distros.  It installs easily and seems to find everything OK.
> 
> In the past I've user RedHat (Fedora), CentOS, Lindows and SlackWare.  Don't know if Lindows is still around, but any of then, beside SlackWare, are pretty easy to set up, but I'd say Ubuntu is the easiest.


Lindows now goes by Linspire, I believe. They were bought out a couple years ago and now only sell the OS to corporate buyers like people who make ultra-cheap PCs for Walmart.

----------


## brandon

Ubuntu. Has always been good for me and it has the most free support by far.

----------


## inibo

I have been told that FreeBSD is the absolute best.  Never tried it.  I may someday.  That's the one Apple destroyed coming up with OS-X.

----------


## pcosmar

I've been using PCLinuxOS since 2004 (p8.1a), presently (2010 ) and have never regretted it.
No Malware
No Virus
No Trojans
No defrag
No endless scans
No Headaches.

Yes, I am a happy Linux user.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCLinuxOS

Oh yeah, It's free.
http://www.pclinuxos.com/

----------


## FunkBuddha

Thanks to the OP I finally made the switch on my desktop PC. I've used various flavors of Linux for servers and in VMs. I never used the GUI much so it will take some getting used to. I may end up putting it on the rest of my PCs if I can get my kids games to work under Wine.

----------


## pcosmar

> I may end up putting it on the rest of my PCs if I can get my kids games to work under Wine.


I have had success with some, ZUMA and some others. Some I could not run. I know folks that run WarCraft on Linux.  I think my problem is lack of resources, Video and RAM.  Both are less than optimum.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I have been told that FreeBSD is the absolute best.  Never tried it.  I may someday.  That's the one Apple destroyed coming up with OS-X.


That's why when I go full POSIX it'll be OpenDarwin with enlightenment.  At the end of the day it will have the most opened standards.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> I have had success with some, ZUMA and some others. Some I could not run. I know folks that run WarCraft on Linux.  I think my problem is lack of resources, Video and RAM.  Both are less than optimum.


My kids are both 4 and under. The games they play are pretty $#@!ty anyways. I can probably get by with installing the Edubuntu pre-school and primary school bundles. It's probably better than the games they have now.

I've been trying to get the games to play under wine as well as Virtual Box. The problem is that I'm sick of having to change the CDs in and out every time they want a different game. I tried ripping .isos with dd but the copy protection is kicking my ass.

----------


## low preference guy

> My kids are both 4 and under. The games they play are pretty $#@!ty anyways. I can probably get by with installing the Edubuntu pre-school and primary school bundles. It's probably better than the games they have now.
> 
> I've been trying to get the games to play under wine as well as Virtual Box. The problem is that I'm sick of having to change the CDs in and out every time they want a different game. I tried ripping .isos with dd but the copy protection is kicking my ass.


if you don't find a software solution... is having multiple CD players a potential hardware solution?

----------


## FunkBuddha

> if you don't find a software solution... is having multiple CD players a potential hardware solution?


Not really. It wouldn't be a big deal if it were just a couple of games but they have 6 of these stupid things. I'm tempted to just install Ubuntu with the educational packages and tell them that the old games don't work anymore. Copy protection really pisses me off when I legally own a copy of the game and can't do what I want with it. The games don't even work without the special goofy keyboard with the different overlays for each game. The games are retarded and I'm sure they aren't making my kids any smarter. Maybe I'll light them on fire.

----------


## pcosmar

> My kids are both 4 and under. The games they play are pretty $#@!ty anyways. I can probably get by with installing the Edubuntu pre-school and primary school bundles. It's probably better than the games they have now.
> 
> I've been trying to get the games to play under wine as well as Virtual Box. The problem is that I'm sick of having to change the CDs in and out every time they want a different game. I tried ripping .isos with dd but the copy protection is kicking my ass.


With Zuma, I just copied the disk to a file. Wine ran it from there. Installed and even gave me the desktop Icon to launch.( My wife loves the game.) Some others I just launch from their file.

----------


## specsaregood

> Copy protection really pisses me off when I legally own a copy of the game and can't do what I want with it.


Worth noting, you probably don't "own" a copy of the game.  You have a license to use it according to preset terms and conditions.

----------


## dannno

I've installed Ubuntu on two laptops with great success... I love it..

Only problem is netflix, if you want to stream it you will have to install windows on a virtual drive or figure something else out.

----------


## TortoiseDream

> I've installed Ubuntu on two laptops with great success... I love it..
> 
> Only problem is netflix, if you want to stream it you will have to install windows on a virtual drive or figure something else out.


Torrent? (shhhh)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions, too.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

Ubuntu is Debian + Gnome with some custom modified polish using bleeding edge repositories whereas Debian has a solid reputation of being a very stable build and a widely used distro.  The hands down worst part of linux is sound across a wide variety of apps and games.  Sound in linux is not like windows where it always works in every app.  Unfortunately Ubuntu is presently using the controversial PulseAudio.  The sound card and video card usually determine whether or not it's Linux bliss or Linux hell.  Since games are omitted from your criteria list the video card won't be an issue however if you plan on using things like Skype or other 3rd party software that requires sound or a microphone I would highly suggest posting in the Ubuntu forum for sound card suggestions that are known to work well with PulseAudio + ALSA + the sound apps you intend to use.

----------


## pcosmar

Linux Distro Timeline



Tracks the development and pedigree of various distros.

----------


## inibo

Always nice to see Slackware still going.  It will always be my first love.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Always nice to see Slackware still going.  It will always be my first love.


no way slackware dies, they have been minimalists since day 1.  There will always be embedded computing too.

----------


## pcosmar

> Always nice to see Slackware still going.  It will always be my first love.


It was my first distro as well. ( I never do things the easy way  )
It is a solid system, especially for those with the knowledge and expertise. (more that I have)

I went searching for more user friendly systems after I had successfully set up and run it.
It has been one of the standards. It has been a few years since I used it (v 10.1). I may have to look at it again.

----------


## FunkBuddha

So I've been a full time Linux user for about two weeks now and I don't miss Winderz one bit. How nice it is to type "sudo apt-get upgrade" and upgrade every package on my system at once. I'm sure there's a GUI way to do  it as well in Synaptic but I've always been a CLI guy.

My advice to anyone out there thinking about making the switch, just do it.

----------


## EndDaFed

Slackware is good. I found it to be very noob friendly, but I moved onto Arch for packages that were more up to date. Now I'm using Ubuntu. I have to say it's a lot less of a pain in the ass than the other two. Mandrake use to be the most noob friendly, but I don't know how their distribution compares today to Ubuntu.

----------


## OrigSEOH

"Revolution OS"
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...5592627775409#

----------


## eduardo89

I was running windows 7 until last week when it completely crashes on me. I've switched to ubuntu and I have to say this thing is amazing. Haven't had a single issue with it, although it takes a bit of time to get used to. I'd recommend it to anyone who is sick of windows but doesn't have the funds at the moment to switch to OS X (like me)

----------


## inibo

I have found Ubuntu to be pretty good if you have enough RAM and processor power.  One of the things I always liked about Slackware was that it would make an "obsolete" computer usable again.  My biggest problem with Ubuntu has been getting two unlike video cards working together.  Windows was always easier for that.  For the most part, though, Ubuntu has been very adequate for me.

----------


## jmdrake

You never had any  problems with Vista?  If so you are alone.  Vista sucked so bad that the medical school I worked at officially banned it.  I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 7.  Both have their problems, but Ubuntu is more stable and I've never had any problems with drivers.  I had to jump through a couple of hoops to get the 3D acceleration to work, but it wasn't bad and it works fine.  My printer was picked up through "plug and play".  I guess everybody's experience is different.




> I've had stability and bug issues every time I've had to put Ubuntu on a PC. Windows freeze, hard reboots, problems installing software. For in-a-pinch solutions, I've found Linux Mint to be much easier to use, visually appealing, stable, and it comes with some restricted codecs already installed.
> 
> Many linux distros, such as Arch Linux, are still relatively complicated to install and use, though when you've completed your build, you have something almost entirely tailored to your preferences. Unless you're looking for a hobby, I'd stick to the primary ubuntu-based flavors.
> 
> Linux offers drastically less compatible software (don't expect much out of WINE), generally less efficient use of resources (good luck finding decent drivers), less stability (depending on the distro - but I've never experienced a significant OS-caused error since Windows 98), and requires significantly more time investment than Windows. However, it's free, does offer some software only available on Linux, can be a fun learning experience (I suggest installing a variety of linux distros. Consider running them virtually!), and is generally not targeted by authors of viruses.
> 
> If you're really hell-bent on dumping Windows, have you considered a Ma-aaahech.... ugh - tough to say.

----------


## bwlibertyman

I'm running ubuntu 10.10. It's pretty user friendly. I use firefox, openoffice.  I'm not sure about music and things.

----------


## Kludge

> You never had any  problems with Vista?  If so you are alone.  Vista sucked so bad that the medical school I worked at officially banned it.  I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 7.  Both have their problems, but Ubuntu is more stable and I've never had any problems with drivers.  I had to jump through a couple of hoops to get the 3D acceleration to work, but it wasn't bad and it works fine.  My printer was picked up through "plug and play".  I guess everybody's experience is different.


I've never had any serious Windows OS problems since I started using XP. No hard reboots, no serious viruses, and the UIs are relatively intuitive. I went from XP to 7 though, fwiw - I have used Vista computers a lot, and I have a lot of trouble trying to just figure out how to navigate the control panel (7 isn't too much better on that front). I have recently been introduced to needing to circumvent that awful MS requirement of driver engineers needing to pony up hundreds of dollars to get their drivers "signed" so they can be installed on Windows without jumping through hoops. I was kind of surprised my wireless cards are always plug-and-play on Ubuntu even though it's a hassle on Windows and is sometimes finicky.

Not perfect, but I definitely prefer it over other OSes (... unless I have to pay for it).

----------


## dannno

> I'm running ubuntu 10.10. It's pretty user friendly. I use firefox, openoffice.  I'm not sure about music and things.


There are all sorts of options for music and other media.. You got RythmBox which is essentially ITunes, there are plenty of others you can download if you want something different. 

There is VLC Player which is a step up from the Movie Player that comes with Ubuntu.

XBMC is a great all-in-one media center.

There are video editors and all sorts of music production software.. 

If you ever have a problem, just google ubuntu 10.10 __(Insert problem here)___ and the answer is probably going to be out there.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Is is possible to run Ubuntu on a client computer in which the rest of the home network uses windows? /curious

----------


## Kludge

> Is is possible to run Ubuntu on a client computer in which the rest of the home network uses windows? /curious


I believe the Ubuntu machine should have no problem recognizing shared folders on most Windows computers. Beyond that - to share files and use Windows printers, I think you can run a program called Samba to get everything communicating properly. Ubuntu has plenty of documentation to read through on configuration here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba

----------


## Cleaner44

I converted to Linux Mint recently... loving life so far.  Anyone have recomendations for a media player?

----------


## pcosmar

> I converted to Linux Mint recently... loving life so far.  Anyone have recomendations for a media player?


Lots of choice.
I use Amarok
http://amarok.kde.org/

----------


## Cleaner44

> Lots of choice.
> I use Amarok
> http://amarok.kde.org/


I have been experimenting with this but so far have not been able to add album art which I must have.  Any ideas?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I converted to Linux Mint recently... loving life so far.  Anyone have recomendations for a media player?


I'm a winamp fanboy.   You can also access a zillion channels from all over teh world from http://www.winamp.com/ .

----------


## pcosmar

> I have been experimenting with this but so far have not been able to add album art which I must have.  Any ideas?


Try,
http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=101913

or
https://sentynel.com/project/Amarok_Album_Art_Extractor

----------

